# A Portrait of God by Daniel Chamberlain



## VictorBravo (May 1, 2012)

Daniel Chamberlain has written a succinct and modern summary of Stephen Charnock's _Discourses Upon the Existence and Attributes of God_. It was the first ebook my wife actually purchased for her kindle and she heartily recommends it, posting a review on Amazon.

I've been reading Charnock off and on for a couple of years, and I think Mr. Chamberlain has done a service for those among us who might feel daunted by Charnock's work. The writing is crisp and faithful to the points Charnock makes. Sometimes the language and illustrations almost seem too modern, but they work.

Amazon.com: A Portrait of God eBook: Stephen Charnock, Daniel Chamberlin, Ron Crisp: Kindle Store

By the way, Mr. Chamberlain told my wife in correspondence that the manuscript was rejected by several publishers because it was not "simplified enough" and his choice of Bible translation was too old--so I figured they just didn't know his target audience. I suspect a large number of Puritan Board members will appreciate his work.


----------

